# 2001 nissan altima



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

HELLO EVERYONE, HOW R U ALL DOING? I HAVE A 2001 NISSAN ALTIMA. WHENEVER I AM DRIVING MY CAR, I HEAR SOME TEARING NOISE FROM THE PASSENGER SIDE FRONT SIDE AS IF METAL RUBBING LIGHTLY ON METAL AND ONE MORE THING, I HEAR SOME GLASS CLANGING NOISE ON THE FRONT DRIVERS SIDE AND THIS IS ONLY SOMETIMES, I MEAN ONCE IN A DAY. AND MOREOVER I FEEL MY RIDE IS NOT AS SMOOTH AS IT SHOULD BE. I RECENTLY PUT ON ALL THE FOUR NEW TYRES, STILL THE RIDE IS NOT SMOOTH. DO I NEED TO REPLACE MY STRUTS OR SHOCKS. IF AT ALL I NEED TO REPLACE STRUTS HOW MUCH ITS GOING TO COST ME AND AT THE SAME TIME FOR SHOCKS COST ALSO. THANK YOU ALL.


----------

